# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Burnout of oververmoeid deze keer

## luckybird

hallo medeforummers,
ik ben hier voor het eerst. ik ben luckybird, 47, lat relatie en zoon van 19, werkzaam in de thuiszorg voor 22 uur per week.
13 jaar geleden een zware burnout gehad. met hoofdzakelijk paniekaanvallen in ernstige mate. ben toen paroxetine gaan slikken, en nog steeds, en was binnen een aantal maanden weer op de been, in totaal een jaar thuisgeweest.
meerdere malen werd het merk door de apotheek gewisseld, en kon niet tegen elk merk, dan namen de klachten weer toe.laatste tijd ook weer ander merk gekregen maar nu na veel gezeur weer mijn ouder merk, dus hopelijk gaat ook dit helpen.
na een vakantie die vrij druk was, en ik was van te voren al erg moe, werd ik dinsdag wakker met vreselijke duizelingen. naar dokter geweest, tests gedaan, bloed laten prikken, uitslag nog niet bekend. maar voorlopig 2 weken rust en oxazepams voor geschreven gekregen. ik wil niet weer een burnout en zeker niet constant aan de oxazepam blijven. wie herkend dit? of heeft advies. groetjes luckybird

----------


## Wendy

Hopelijk helpt je oude medicatie je, want ik kan me voorstellen dat je niet weer een burnout wilt. Helpt Mindfulness je misschien? Ik weet het iet hoor, maar ik hoor zo vaak dat het kan helpen.

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik je wel in mijn praktijk willen hebben.

----------

